# Headliner help



## tiagosousa123 (Dec 10, 2008)

How many yards of fabric will i need to redo the whole headliner with sun roof


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

3 1/2 yards will be plenty. Though you will need more if you want to do your A, B and C pillars, about another 1 1/2


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I bought 2 yards...Get 2.5 to be absolutely safe. You also don't use headliner material on the pillars normally since it "should" be padded like a typical headliner. If you are going to the fabric store, like JoAnne, you will get home/clothing grade material and won't have padding. Go to a supplier for automotive fabrics so you can save yourself the headache down the road unless it is a specific material you are chasing. 
Just as info also, auto headliner material is generally 60" wide where normal material is 54", so you get more coverage. I used a TOTAL of 3 yards for my pillars and headliner with slider and it was perfect. At $26/yd for the H/L material, and $24/yd for the non padded pillar and trim material, buying an extra 2 yards would be pointless and expensive. Mind you I have a Jetta and not the shorter GTI.


----------



## rgjjr (Sep 18, 2009)

Dr Chop, your's looks great! What did you use, some kind of faux suede? rj


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks man, I used Keyston Bros (www.keystonbros.com) Street Suede headliner (padded) and standard (non padded) for the pillars. I bought it straight from them since one of their locations is close to me, but most all Upholstery shops carry it. It's that microfiber synthetic suede and I am pretty happy with it. It's the Pewter Grey and then I sprayed all the plastics with SEM Color Coat storm Grey interior paint (the same stuff Reme used on all those high end cars in Unique Whips)...


----------



## mk4gtivrsick (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

im looking to get some burberry fabric so i cant go to an automotive fabric place ...


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

ya never know, they may have something pretty close. I would still try just in case. Good luck with that man


----------



## mk4gtivrsick (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

thanks ill deffinatly post up pictures when i get it done probably not anytime soon cuz of the ****ing cops n the need to give tickets for no reason to any 17 yr olds that drives


----------



## van dub (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

You should make a step by step thread of how you did it, it looks better than most custom shop easily


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I had the headliner sunroof slider, and pillars done by a shop. My family has known them for decades and they are a 2nd gen family owned shop. Matter of fact, the guy Gabe, who did all the stuff for Boyd Coddington on the show American Hotrod got his start working for these guys. They have done many many celebrity vehicles over the years. 
They did the stuff cheap, and I took them the materials. As for the removal and install, it was pretty basic and easy. I planned on wrapping it all myself but the price was right to insure I didn't screw it up. Still have the quart of glue that I wound up not needing after all. I did all the painting of the controls, oh sh!t handles, and trim though.


----------



## throw69down (Feb 19, 2008)

say i buy regular non padded fabric, and just wrap it over the existing headliner,using an adhesive of course, will that be a problem or look cheesy?


----------



## mr.golfmk3 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: (throw69down)*

Is there a DIY thread on a custom headliner?


----------



## two09diamonds (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (mr.golfmk3)*

Here's some burberry for ya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

